# Affiliated Units Cap Brass



## Harris (7 Nov 2007)

Question for those of you in the Cadet supply world.  What is the official way a Corp/Sqn would acquire Affiliated Unit accouterments?  Primarily I'm wondering about Cap Badges.  One of my Units local Corp has approached us about getting some additional Cap Badges and the current supply officer isn't aware of the process to do so.  I talked to my CQ and he tells me we just order them through the "system" and they appear ready for issue as an accountable item.  How do cadet Units handle this?


----------



## geo (7 Nov 2007)

Don't think Cadets are entitled to indent for affiliated unit accoutrements.   They weren,t entitled previsouly

I know that, in the past, we would provide the corp with a certain number of cap badges & such on an annual basis.
Part of the goodies were paid for out of their mad money account & part of the goodies came out of the unit stores.

Have they tried contacting their Area support group?


----------



## Harris (7 Nov 2007)

They have and were told that if the Corp couldn't get Regimental Cap Brass, then they could wear the generic Cadet cap brass.  My CQ tells me that in order for the Unit to give them Cap Brass we'd have to order it in, and then the CO would have to write it off as it's an accountable item.  That hardly seems like the proper method.  The five affiliated Cadet Corps we have must have been getting the Cap Brass from somewhere in the past.  I'm told it wasn't from us.


----------



## geo (7 Nov 2007)

- I know the cadet corps I have been involved with have guarded their cap brass.  Cadets leaving would have to return their old ones... resulting in new cadets having some perty shabby ones.

1st yr untrained cadets would wear no cap badge or the cloth version of the Cadet badge
2nd yr trained would wear the brass
3 & beyond would wear affiliated unit's brass.

Affiliated unit CO often invited to attend and participate in "rebadging" ceremony.

---------------

WRT where the money comes from....
If I recall, we'd bring in 20ish cap badges a year for the cadets - paying & writing it off... not 100% proper but, if your unit wants to support the cadets... same as when the cadet corp goes out on an Ex and they ask you for the loan of Kit and supplies....


----------



## Harris (7 Nov 2007)

Seen.  I guess it's time to approach the CO and see how he feels about it I guess.  The corp does try to keep a grip on cap badges but when cadets "lose" them....  (BTW they do charge $5 per "lost" cap badge, but that doesn't = replacements of course.


----------



## Froger (7 Nov 2007)

Please send me a PM I can give you some information on how we get the Cap Brass from our unit.


----------

